# Pearl Harbor mbti



## pumpkinwitch (Jun 10, 2018)

So I've watched Pearl Harbor recently, and I was wondering what are the characters' mbti

My theory:

Danny - ISFJ (strong Fe, he sacrifices himself for saving Rafe, he understands that Evelyn loves Rafe more than himself, also he keeps remembering memories with Rafe so Si, Ti as he's pretty introverted and reserved plus he says that he reflected while watching the sunrise before declaring his flame to Evelyn)

Rafe - ESFP (Se as he's spontaneous, Te because he takes charge of his life and the missions in the war, Fi he feels betrayed because Danny and Evelyn are together, it's against his morals for loyalty)

Evelyn - ISFJ (Fe too, she wants to maintain peace and has to be convinced by her friends that it's okay to go out with Danny, Si because she keeps remembering about Rafe but alos speaks often about her father who used to be a pilot)


----------

